# I don't do anything normal



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello. New here but been reading for a few days. Already figured out that what I'm going through with my nodules seems to be pretty normal here.

I have one diagnosed autoimmune disease, and they are looking at two others. While they were on a search for the first one, they did a thyroid u/s. they found a small nodule. Thyroid labs are fine. They've been watching it during the last couple of years, and I developed a second one last year and last month, they found a third one. All are very small, with he largest being around 7mm. But since that one started at 5mm, and the development of additional ones, my ENT had me do an FNA a couple of weeks ago.

The results came back that it is a follicular nodule but inconclusive. So I go back in 4 months for a second FNA.

Just wanted to introduce my situation and say thank you for the wonderful information here.

Edit: I put this here because the ENT said if the 2nd FNA came out the same, surgery would be warranted but please move it if I'm posting in the wrong area.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! Sounds like your ENT is on top of things. Welcome again!


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you. He is a really good Doctor. He said that with "normal" people, he would have recommended to go ahead with the surgery, but with me and all my wacko stuff, he wanted to repeat the FNA. It's bad when all 4 of your specialists all tell you that you are their most unusual patient. :tongue0015:


----------

